

Show HN: Hot Death Uno - pzxc
http://spu.co/hot-death-uno

======
pzxc
I've been teaching myself Flash the last few months, and I just finished what
I think is a really awesome game. I ran across a variant of Uno called Hot
Death Uno a few years ago, first as a home game where you printed out the
extra cards and added them to an uno deck, then as a PocketPC game for old
PDAs. I've been getting more confident in my actionscript skillz so thought
this would be a good challenge to make, and I'm very happy with it. It took me
about 50 hours of coding in my spare time over the last month or so. I love
this game, it's so addictive! What do you think?

